# What is your family income?



## Lena (Nov 20, 2001)

I know this was asked before on the "old" boards, but Iwas thinking that wiht the new poll option more people would be willing to share this info, as you don't need to type a message-- just a quick vote.

So, ho much money does your family earn (a year)?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Not enough!!!


----------



## Beth (Dec 1, 2001)

We were making $55,000/year includiing commissions but dh was laid off in October. I'd like to blame it on the recession but I just think his boss was not so smart. Now we are trying to start our own internet business. I am crossing my fingers that it'll work out. It is dh's dream. Mine too b/c I love and support him.


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

Our income is not high enough for our wealthy area. We wouldn't make this much money anywhere else but it's not enough to live here!







:


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Gee, the results make a nice lil bell curve exceot for the one spike there near the middle. We are at around 63k, which sounded like a ton of money compared to my husbands Marine Corp pay, but that was before we came to Hawai'i. It's all expensive here, plus how much it costs to go home to see family.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Are these amounts meant to indicate *before* taxes or after?

~Cynthia


----------



## Alexander (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kama'aina mama_
*Gee, the results make a nice lil bell curve exceot for the one spike there near the middle.*
Er, when I looked at the curve it was an inverted bell with a spike in the middle. ?

While talking about money, my sis asked me what would be enough. It turned out to be a surprisingly large amount!

a


----------



## Lena (Nov 20, 2001)

I ment asking for before-tax amounts









Lol on the bell-shaped curve-- if it is bell-shaped-- it is SUPPOSED to have a spike in the middle. However, we don't have enough numbers to use any kind of statistical approximation yet









I guess I am a little surprized-- I was thinking that there would be a lot more people at the lower end, and fewer people at the higher end (we in the middle).


----------



## robynberkley (Nov 27, 2001)

We're doing pretty well now, but we live in NYC and have tons of student loans to pay off...after expenses life is a bit tight!! We will likely be moving to upstate NY next year so that should help the "after all expenses paid" amount.

Heck...while in grad school, I was on WIC and borrowed lots from in-laws to make ends meet!!! It can be done, but it's tough!! Problem is, the more you make, the more you spend!!!







:

Cheers...Robyn


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

We are poor--- : )
and expecting and surrounded by family and happy and healthy.
I'm so glad we found out about AP parenting because now I have the confidence that we can do it all with love and cloth diapers and a sling--we don't need money. We don't need hundreds of dollars for developmental toys and a matching crib and changing table.
V


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

Our income is $40,000 a year and we have four children! (I'm a stay-at-home mother.) Although by typical American standards our income is low, we don't feel deprived. In fact, we live very comfortably. I've noticed that a lot of people think they NEED stuff that they actually don't (like a trip to Disney World or a brand new SUV every two years or enough Pop Tarts for each child to have his fill for a week) and then they groan about how they need more money. I'm always amused at those "How much it costs to raise a baby" articles in main-stream parenting mags. They take it for granted that every parent will need disposable diapers, formula, prepared baby food, day care, a crib, high contrast baby toys, educational software and lots of other junk.


----------



## laurajean (Nov 19, 2001)

That curve is more like an inverted bell curve! Typically, there should be less wealthy and less poor people than middle class people. Weird huh?!?


----------



## peacemama (Nov 21, 2001)

The results are surprising; one would expect greater numbers in the middle range, not at the end. And it is an inverted bell curve, trust me, I took lots of statistics in college!









We fall into the highest category, but like mamapie, I live in a pretty wealthy area, so it's all relative. We have one of the more modest homes in our area. Houses the size of mine sell for a third the price in other parts of the country.


----------



## Lena (Nov 20, 2001)

peacemama, it does look like a an inverted bell-shaped curve now







It did not when I posted my previous response.


----------



## Mommy22B (Nov 20, 2001)

We are way too poor college waifs right now!
We can't afford all the organic stuff.







so I have avoided this board before now...but I am getting brave...gonna see what we can work out. Maybe if we eat less......


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

We were making about 50K before DH was laid off in August. But as some people said, this isn't a lot in the area we live - right near Boston MA. I think I remember that the average cost of a house here is $250,000. Our tiny 100 year old house cost $113,000 and needed lots of work (only some of which has been done.) Our car's insurance is $135 month (for the minimum required by the state, both of us with spotless driving records) and we pay $1200/yr for gas to heat our tiny house (68 degrees in the daytime, 58 at night, after new windows and complete insulation jobs!)

It all depends on your perspective, I guess - where you live, cost of living there, weather, etc.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Are we talking right now this minute- with me being out of a job- or are we talking what I pray it will be once I get a job LOL







?!! Either way, it looks as though I'm on the low end of the scale







. Oh well. At least natural parenting saves a little money...no formula to buy, no big ol' diaper expenses hidden every month in the grocery bill, no ready-made "baby food", no overused antibiotics......well, yeah, it's not so bad







.

P.S. I too was wondering why this is in the Good Eating forum







.


----------



## VioletPearl (Dec 9, 2001)

I did post under the 25-35,000 because that is what we made last year. I was laid off in early Oct. and my husband was in early Nov. Everyone else in the area was laid off as well so there are no jobs out there to be found. unemployment is only about $1,000 a month and we are falling fast. I hope that the economy picks up - and quick. I doesn't make for much of a holiday. sorry for the sob story.
VioletPearl


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh VioletPearl, my thoughts are with you. That's very tough. I read a really sweet editorial today about having a tough financial time during the holidays and how parents get sad over it. It basically said that you're your child's favorite toy. Getting down in the floor for tickle matches, play wrestling, giving horsey rides, etc. is far more valuable and appreciate to and by a child than a bunch of presents under a tree could ever be.

Take heart that your child or children know you love them no matter what.


----------



## VioletPearl (Dec 9, 2001)

Thank you, Joy - I have a son who just turned 1 in Nov and I am happy to report that his dad and I are his favorate toys.
much love, VioletPearl


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

We are poor too, Violet. I am with you. Luckily we are surrounded by family and are involved in a good church where most people are wealthy and full of charity







Being poor is not so bad. It can be stressful at times, yet it teaches us to be resourseful and creative and to live on love and not money. More money buys more stuff, which takes up more room in the home. Love buys more love, which has endless room in the heart.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

Well said Lila. We've got lots of love and the basics are covered. What more do we really need??


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

We went through a bad spell when my husband was out of work year before last, but this year was a real bell-ringer. All our resources were spent, our bills were up, and he got laid off three days after DD was born.

Still, it's been a super year. DH was able to stay home (albeit with huge stress due to finances) and get to know DD as an infant. I have learned so much about reducing, re-using and recycling _everything_. I have finally internalized the gift of gratefulness and the ability to gracefully receive from others. And our priorities (family, travel, goals) are rock solid.

Makes having money again seem so mundane!


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

We are in the middle of this list-my income pays our health insurance & my life insurance & my mom to watch the dd & my AOL bill & the boys lunch money.(part time only)
My husband is self employed so we have to pay taxes out of this amount also.His income pays the major stuff.


----------



## veggiemama (Dec 31, 2001)

my vote was a BEFORE tax vote... it's a MUCH different figure once our checks hit the bank -- much lower.

also, my rent is VERY HIGH. i know various people who make less than i do, and pay less in rent -- we end up with the same amount of "spending" money.

anyway... it's NEVER enough, is it??! i mean, it's money or time... if you make loads of money at your job, you MOST LIKELY don't have a lot of time for your family. i'm sure there's exceptions to this rule, yet not many.

*sigh*


----------



## sunmountain (Nov 19, 2001)

poor in the wallet, rich in the heart

My SIL & BIL make 8x what we do and have put themselves in such a financial bind with their overly expensive house and cars, they have little time for the kids. It's sad. We rent, we buy used cars, or take over old ones from the in-laws







. I keep telling myself that the foodstamps are my paycheck for staying home. We are lucky to live in an area where the cost of living is really low--I sympathize with those who don't--our 4br house only costs us $475/mo. with a 30x60 ft backyard for the 3ds.

And yeah--what's up with the expensive cans of tomatoes!?!


----------



## Ottermom (Jan 9, 2002)

"I'd rather spend time than money" what my dh says each time i freak about the money. He's right. I wish I were rich in time, rather than in money. There is never enough of each. Even tho on 35k we are not making ends meet, but yet have opted to have dh stay home with ds (I make more and like my job better-at a science museum) rather than having us both work and pay somebody else raise ds. You just have to decide what your priorities are.


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah, a poll on income is hard to give an accurate picture, as people live in different areas where things are higher or lower in cost, different family sizes, etc. We have 3 kids and only my dh works; we're around $25,000, which really just isn't enough!! - bills are always behind, etc. etc. As far as food though - I still manage to buy organic, rennet free, non GM, free range, etc. much of the time because its important to me. Food is pretty much where we spend a little extra.


----------



## Zelda (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello, I selected 35,000-45,000 but we barely squeak into that bracket before taxes. I think the bell curve may reflect the economic inequality built into American society. There are lot of people living on too little, and some who have more than they need, and the middle class is shrinking.

My husband and I have crept out of poverty - it's been a long, rough road - and I feel very lucky to have kitchen cupboards full of food, mittens on the kids, petfood for the cats, no harrassing calls from bill collectors, and $27 leftover until payday. We haven't always been so fortunate.

Many people in the U.S. are attempting to live and raise families on the so-called "minimum wage" which basically means you work and work for subsistence, and rarely enjoy having everything you need to live. I think it's important that those of us who are more fortunate keep the needy in mind.

To me, as a stay-at-home parent, as long as the bills don't outpace our income, it is a wonderful thing to be able to have the time to nurture my family. I can play guitar or do some sewing, get online, or read a book to the kids, or whatever. Time is precious, more precious than money, but only if you have enough money to meet your needs.

I feel sad that so many familes put the priority solely on work, leaving the children unattended and unsupervised, unmentored. I think that the young generation is suffering badly from parental inattention. Many people, both mothers and fathers, are working long hours just to be able to afford to live. This is the age of drop-offs, latch key kids, and school as daycare. It's a shame . The "bell curve" is unfair.

Regards,
Zelda
http://www.geocities.com/zeldaanslinger/


----------



## peatree (Mar 4, 2002)

The highest percentages go to the two lowest amounts and the one highest. Just one question, where do the familys that make less that $20,000 a year vote?


----------



## peatree (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh sorry, I just saw that the first option is for *less* than 25 thousand. My apologies....


----------



## tracijean (Mar 8, 2002)

We are poor as anything - surviving on student loans (mine) and what little money my dh makes as a server. Thank heavens for public assistance. I ain't ashamed! We live in mid-Georgia where rents are fairly cheap; I swear I'd feel loaded if we made $30k a year. Ha ha ha. It's all about perspective, isn't it?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

We are in the very middle but are dirt poor by affluent Orange County standards. The average home price here is in the $300,000s. I think we would be better off financially taking a cut in pay and moving someplace cheaper.

I really hate it here. Frickin Stepford.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

We're way under 25,000---both of us are students. Dh is almost done with grad school and I've got a ways to go with my undergrad. Dh will finish in December and start working. It will be so weird going from where we are now to $40-50,000 a year. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Maribel (Feb 9, 2002)

Post deleted. don't really see a point to this thread anymore.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

We are at the high end but you'd never know it.

He got this job a year and a half ago where he was able to make enought to pay off both of our debts. Now we own one car, we have no debt, we shop at discount stores only for our clothes, we rarely eat out, we don't buy much at all except food and clothes when needed, etc. We sack every spare bit of his income into savings. We want to be prepared for the chance that this job will end or the day that we don't want to keep moving around. We hope to one day buy a business I can run while keeping the children with me and he can go back to being (gasp!) a cop.

Side note: We love California but dh will never move back there. Those are the most astronomical living costs of anywhere! What is funny is that my ex (ds's father) lives there and claims to not have enough money to pay for child support-- I am like, duh! Move!


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

We too are on the lower part of this survey. I just found out though, that even though I thought we were maybe upper lower class that in this state we are about average. The average family of 4 in the state of PA makes before taxes $27,000 PER YEAR. The average woman's income is $18,000. This info comes from my dear SIL who called me to ask how on earth anyone could live on that. She's so sweet....I didn't have the courage to tell her we live on less than that (about $25,000). She makes about $30 an hour and crys poor mouth all the time! She actually called me to tell me she was pushing her SO to get a better job "because he only makes $18 ph". I don't mean to make her sound bad....she's really great, just has different ideas than we do..... We make way too much money for the kids to get any sort of medical assistance or food stamps. We do get WIC.....which helps a lot. How little do you have to make to get assistance? The poverty leval seems to be set too low to me...even though I feel we have enough where we are at.


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

Man what a difference in income brackets we all are!

I chose under $25,000...you really wanna know, I am poverty level....um maybe $ 10,000 PER YEAR! Ahhh but I am not missing out on anything. #1 its just me & kaya and #2 I live with my folks!








I AM LUCKY!


----------



## bigcats (Nov 24, 2001)

We're at $28,000 before taxes (supporting two adults and two cats). That's dirt-poor around here (Bay Area CA - our one bedroom apartment is $1550/month - 66% of our income - but utiliities are included). We have one car, for which we don't pay the upkeep or insurance - SO's parents take care of that) I have $14,000 in student loans, and we'll have more when SO graduates, but then he'll also be working and making a lot more than I do now, hopefully.

I often think about how nice it would be just to make $10,000 more a year, and I definitely want a little more before we have kids, but honestly we do just fine now. We're not stressed by it and don't feel like there's anything we need that we can't get right now. We even eat a lot of organics







The hardest part was finding ourselves an apartment where the landlord didn't require our income to by 3 times the rent before considering us at all.


----------



## mamarain (Nov 20, 2001)

Very interesting! We defenately fall into the low category here, but i am not complaining, it feels we have the essentials in life (and no TV to tell us otherwise).. and i keep laughing because i always seem to choose work that pays little (such as dance or movement therapy.. and now, doula!) and i always keep studying more. Like my dh. So we are eternally curious but poor. Hmm.. is it time to plug out of that reality?


----------



## WarriorMama (Apr 18, 2002)

I make so little money it's a wonder we survive, but we do. I work part time and I think that this year my income may top off somewhere around $15,000!! EEEK! Needless to say I am resourceful and creative. My dd and I share a one bedroom apartment...and all of our clothes (though very very hip) are from thrift stores.

It sucks sometimes being poor, but for me life would be unbearable if I had to work so much that I rarely saw my dd, and never had time for myself.

I am very grateful for what I do have.


----------



## robbiemama (Mar 7, 2002)

you rock


----------



## veggiewolf (Apr 11, 2002)

We're at $71k before taxes, which is enough for comfortable living. We are cash-flow poor though - everything's tied up. No wonder we can't afford to buy a house yet!

April


----------



## WineBattle (Apr 28, 2002)

We are at the high end of the range with our first baby due any day now. We haven't always made smart money decisions (i.e. we bought a brand new 25K car last year and are planning to sell it this summer and go down to one car because we don't need two), so we don't have as much saved as I would like.

We try to live frugally...we spend $80 a week on groceries, and this includes feeding two large dogs (two bags of natural dog food totalling $80 a month), toiletries, etc.

I am kind of a clothes horse, which is silly because I don't leave the house that often and don't go places where I need particularly nice clothes, but I am nonetheless. (I tend to have more than I need, shoes especially -- love my clogs and birks.) I've recently returned to my college-days habit of shopping at thrift stores and am pleased at what I've been able to find! I've gone through my wardrobe and think I have enough comfy stuff to get me through the next few months while my post-partum figure adjusts. So, aside from pants and skirts which I will only buy at thrift stores, my goal is no new clothes until 2003. It's so doable...I have way more than enough.

Okay, that was a random tangent so I'll post now before I blather on any more.









(Oh, I love topics on frugality and the like!)


----------



## shanti (Jan 2, 2002)

we're poor folk!!!

I'm with ya peatree! We make about $18,000 a year right now; my husband is a grad student...(for another month as he's become very disenchanted with it...limbo land) I am a sahm with our 2 1/2year old dd. It is a real challenge, I always like to indulge in those 'little' things, like a cup o' joe or some delicious deli food at our rockin' co-op, or a yoga magazine, etc.. We hope to change our income and soon!! Are about to move 'cross country back east, and it takes a lot of budgeting!
Cheers,
Shanti


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

Before Jackson was born, we were in the $70k range, but I quit my job to SAH and now we're down around $40k. But, we were just able to purchase our first home (in Seattle no less - the housing market here is absolutely insane, but we found a teeny house for $160k) and we eat good and have everything we need. It's a little tight sometimes because my partner's job doesn't provide health insurance for me and the babe. But, we stopped eating out and I buy all my clothes at thrift stores anyway (always have - bargain shopping is in my blood) and we have hand-me-downs galore from neices and nephews for J. I feel so blessed to be able to stay home!


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

DP and I are both full time students. He also works part time as a pizza driver and a linux consultant. I do not work for wage, but have scholarship surplus. Last year we had a taxable income of about $11, 500. However, we live in city that has really affordable housing and we don't have children. I don't feel like I am poor at all. I have always been sheltered by my family and community so I really didn't even realize what material wealth looked like until I met my DP's family (about 300K a year).

What really has attracted me to AP style and Mothering is the de-emphasis on material items and a way back to simple living. I enjoy being enviornmentally conscious and thrifty.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I think it matters where you live too. We live okay on my dh's salary here in Phoenix but if we were to have the same salary in San Fransisco or New York I doubt we'd be able to find a place that we could rent very easily, much less buy.

Also, do you tithe to a church? That could make a difference. Is the tithing calculated before or after taxes if you tithe the normal 10% of your income?

Darshani


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

We are in the $12000 range (including monthly gov. child tax benefits-I love Canada). Unfortunately that is not enough to cover our bills and groceries. We play catch up with our bills when get any extra money (we get GST cheques, tax refunds, and provincial child supliments which might add an extra $1000-1500 yearly if we're lucky)
We have no car, cable tv, or other luxury items. We can't afford to shop organic (can't even afford the groceries we do buy LOL), or to buy clothes or other "extras". It is worth it though because we refuse to put our ds in daycare. I would never give up the opportunity to SAH because of our financial situation. Thankfully dh only has 3 years of school left so there is an end in sight. Besides, we spent the early part of our relationship as transients, so at least now we have a roof over our head and food on a daily basis







Its all a matter of perspective


----------



## Kanga Mom (Jun 9, 2002)

We make around 50K, which is the average for this area. We have seven children, which is not the average. We found out recently that if our kids were in public school, they'd qualify for the full school lunch program. We homeschool, so we buy their lunches.;-)

We have made what we think is really good money for about the last five years, so that has been nice. What we think is really good money is around 50K.

We have been absolutely poverty stricken before. When we first married and had one child we were on food stamps. We starved a while before I swallowed my pride and agreed to do that. When they approved us I was stunned at how much money we got. I couldn't believe how easy it was to feed my family of three on the amount they gave us.

I have always laughed at the mainstream magazines 'it costs this many thousands of dollars to rear a child' articles. Every one of those things I have seen show that it costs us more money than we make to have as many children as we do, but we have money in the bank, food on the table, clothes, and shelter.

We are careful with our money- we haven't had a car payment in fifteen years (we've been married for 20). We buy only socks and underwear new. All other clothing comes from the thrift shop. Even most birthday and Christmas presents are used- my kids think that's great. They are sort of reverse snobs, who think it's silly to spend extra money on something new when you get spend half as much money for better stuff if you go used.

We've eaten a lot of beans and rice and rice and beans, potatoes about twenty different ways over the years. At one point we had baked potatoes and milk for lunch every day for six months- and the milk was through WIC.
We're doing better now, but we still don't buy a lot of extras (except this week, we had two cats die and we bought a lot of chocolate).

We have always had only one income because it was vitally important to me to stay home with the children. Not too long ago my dh was talking with his sister and she was telling him it was impossible to live on one income, just impossible. Could not be done because everything was so expensive these days, she insisted.
His sister lives near San Diego, and it is expensive there. But she also chose to buy a house with a built-in swimming pool, and she has only three children (and her ex pays good child support for two of them).
Where you live does make a huge difference, and sometimes we've been able to choose where we're living, and sometimes we haven't had a choice. But other choices also make a difference.
I like to eat organic, but if it were a choice of non-organic or me leaving the kids, then we'd eat non-organic (and have). We've lived in neighborhoods other people thought were terrible- and they were- but that's what we could afford, so that's where we lived.
I'd rather eat Chinese take-out three or four times a month (my besetting weakness), but that's not a wise use of our funds, so we eat Chinese maybe two or three times a year.

My dh prefers having his own car, and right now he's got one. It's dented, scratched, peeling, old and unsightly, but it runs.

When we lived in Alaska we had one vehicle, and he walked to work. It was only a mile, but we lived in the interior and he walked in the winter- 40 below zero temps.
When we lived in CA we had no car. Somebody loaned us a mo-ped and dh drove it to work, and the baby and I walked everywhere else.
We lived in Illinois for six months- from October to March, with no car. Dh walked to work. We bundled the baby up and walked everywhere in the snow. Some of our favorite memories are related to those dirt-poor days.
We lived in Okinawa for five years with only one vehicle- it's a tropical island, lots of rain. Dh drove a mo-ped again, and he'd do it again if he needed to (we were given the second car around three years ago).

Kanga


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Can I come live with one of the people that voted over $95,000? :LOL


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

Kanga Mom you are my idol. Wow that is so awesome.


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Wow Kanga Mom! What a great story.


----------



## slsmith1979 (Apr 9, 2002)

very interesting that the poll results show that the majority have either lots of money or not enough money.


----------



## slsmith1979 (Apr 9, 2002)

recently i have been thinking alot lately about money!! I hate it! I always figured i hated it because i didnt have it, but now i know differently. Normally, the more money you make the more time you put to making it. My goal is to rid myself of material desires, and hopefully get my dh to do the same. A beautiful home, nice clothes, expensive stuff--what good is it? We aquire all these things through slaving away from our core values. With no time to enjoy life. We go to bed early just so we can get up to go to work again--we work late hours so we can get overtime pay to help make the car payment or pay off some other frivolous debt. The more money we make the more we tie ourselves down to needing that amount of money. It just sucks!

Henry David Thoureau wrote" men labor under a mistake. the better part of the man is soon ploughed into the soil for compost. By a seeming fate, commonly called necessity, they are employed as it says in the old book, laying up treasures which moth and rust will corrupt and theives break through and steal. It is a fools life as they will find when they get to the end of it, if not before


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

DH's base salary is 35,000 but he works so much darn over time he pulls in about 40-45,000.

We are a family of three, and live in a small town, We do ok.

Would love to be making a bit more, but like the old saying goes,

"The more you make, the more you spend."


----------



## princesspiglet (Jul 30, 2002)

My husband is in the military, so we do not make a lot. We pull in $65K before taxes and that is with both of us working. I do not think that is alot of money for where we live. We have a little house, but we do have two new cars and a motorcycle. We also travel and go out to eat 3 times a week. (I eat lunch out everyday.) I guess we live comfortably, but I would love to be a SAHM. On one hand, i do not want to give up the goods we have and on the other, I can't imagine anything better than staying home with your children....but Disney World keeps calling me!!


----------



## sunmountain (Nov 19, 2001)

princesspiglet, I was going to pm you, but alas I do not have that option.
Just remember, the babes are only small once. You can always buy more stuff.







We weren't all that well off when I was little, but all I remember is my loving mom spending the days with me. I have no idea what kind of car we had. I remember the visits to Boston to visit family, but had no idea what DisneyLand was, and didn't much care. Am I trying to talk you into staying at home? I sure am!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

This is my first post at the Good Eating! board. I post mostly on the circumcision forum here. Just renewed my subscription to the magazine too.









Anyway, who in the world on here is making over $100,000?!?!?







Sheesh. With dh's overtime we are making JUST $30,000 and I'm feeling rich.







I stay home with the kids- homeschool and they are all still pretty little. My dream home would be something very "Ann Arbor-ish" for those of you who've been there- lots of hardwood, plants, sunshine, herb garden, organic food, only soy or rice milk or BHT-free cow milk, etc. We are pretty crunchy. But for a family of 5 its enough if we can enjoy a few luxuries like getting online and buying regular veggies and fruits at the store instead of shopping at Whole Foods. Heck- if we made $100,000, I'd shop at Whole Foods, make up my dream home, and my children would all wear hemp and birkenstocks.







J/K on the hemp and birkenstocks. Not that we wouldn't totally fit in like that in Ann Arbor....


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by princesspiglet_
*On one hand, i do not want to give up the goods we have and on the other, I can't imagine anything better than staying home with your children....but Disney World keeps calling me!!







*
Disney World keeps call me, too, and I'd go all the time if I made a lot of money.







But I wouldn't go out and work and stick my kids in daycare to do so. Unless you WORK at the daycare itself then you're not going to make money sending them to daycare and working. You probably will lose money, actually.

Anyway, my mom works for Disney and we are planning on going - my family of 5, my sister's family of 4, and my mom and her husband- in Feb. 2004, or so. She gets 50% off Disney hotels at WDW and she gets herself and 3 others into the parks free. We're going to have to find money to get there and to eat but that's about it. If we had to pay for the whole trip ourselves it would cost at LEAST $5,000!







And how can we justify that when we only make $30,000? Exactly.


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I think we are in the middle.

Thanks to Murphey's Law, just about the time I think I have a handle on the finances, a money gobbling gremlin creeps in to snatch my funds. Is it just me or does this happen to other people too???


----------



## sunmountain (Nov 19, 2001)

ok I admit it, WDW has been calling my name since I started having kids, but it's dh's influence, I swear!


----------



## Super_Mom (Aug 18, 2002)

We Move around alot so the difference in houseing should not suprised me but it does! I saw somebody say they had townhouse in 300k area?! I think the average house sells around here for about 200,000, We Bought ours two years ago for 500,000 and have made Many Renovations to since then, So I guess Even within our community there are major price differences.


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

I think alot of it does have to do with where you live. I voted at the highest end, but I live in Hunterdon County, NJ which in the latest polls is the richest area in the country according to average salaries. We are only 6o-75 minutes from NYC, but in the country so it is an appealing place to live. People would rather live here and commute. We live very comfortably. I only work 1 evening a week as an L&D nurse. I am homeschooling, CD, EBF. You should see the houses around me though. $500,000 to $700,000 for most new construction. The cars these people drive and all the bells and whistle's. I think most of these people must be dual income families where they both have high paying professional jobs. The thing is they work all the time so they have little time to enjoy life or their kids. We do eat out once a week, but most of are clothes are consignment, hand me down's, or thrift shops. We did just buy a new boat engine, but DH uses it every weekend to go waterskiing with the kids(5 and 2) and his brother, sister, and bil and friends. We are enjoying life. It is true though. The more you make the more you spend.
I give everyone credit who voted on the lower end. Children grow up too fast. Enjoy this time at home with them.


----------



## New Moon (Aug 4, 2002)

I actually voted in the 25k-35k range! We are just barely eeking over that line though, having been in the lowest range for years... we are young parents with 2 kids and I work very little to stay home with them. I have gone back to school part time, and we bought a little house (with major grandparent and federal help ) last year. The neighborhood is not great, but not terrible...but Im not complaining! As someone else said Ive been a "transient" before so having food to eat and a roof over our heads rocks







My weakness (or strength) lies in organic food. I have to buy good food, I cant help it. My dh is a chef, there's no way Im going to let his talents go to waste at home! Id rather go barefoot than eat crappy food. And honestly, there really isnt any plans for great wealth in our future... a homebirth midwife doesnt exactly rake in the bucks







: I was raised pretty poor and guess my kids will be too, unless my dad suddenly becomes the movie star he wants to be (im not kidding, lol). Anyway, interesting topic...is there a scholarship program for mothering subscriptions? I sure could use one right about now. How about a playment plan?
Blessings
New Moon


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*I think we are in the middle.

Thanks to Murphey's Law, just about the time I think I have a handle on the finances, a money gobbling gremlin creeps in to snatch my funds. Is it just me or does this happen to other people too???







*
You are not alone. Every single time I think I'm finally caught up something else happens.







:


----------



## monpetitfils (Nov 30, 2001)

We make a little over $1,300 a month before taxes, $500 of which goes to COBRA and a little more to car insurance, phone bills, etc. This "big money" however will be ending next month when DH's unemployment runs out. As you may have guessed, we had to move in with my parents. I did some consulting work and substitute teaching this year and made enough to pay off the car loan and chuck a few bucks into savings, but basically we are POOR POOR POOR! I hate this economy! I hate the fact that my husband feels lousy about himself because he can't find a decent job with benefits, it affects our whole family and it's enough to make me cry. He sends out tons and tons of resumes to no avail. He is underqualified, overqualified, not the right fit, etc. It's just awful.

I am in graduate school right now for my MAT. I will be done with the teaching certification portion of the program in May, and eligilble for a fall hiring. Then I will be making a whopping $32K! Mind you a basic 2BR apt. around here runs you at least $1,600 (1/4 mile from NYC) throw in child care (if DH ever finds a job) and hello zero balance again. Sheesh! I feel like we are in a dark hole.

I never thought I would be so poor. I hate it. I am sure we are eligible for some gov't assistance, but I have yet to look into it. Maybe some food stamps and WIC. It really says something when you have a dh with a BA from a good college, over 10 years of working experience, a desire to work and you have to go on welfare. What's up with that?

I know I could have gone back to work if I could have found a job, but I was looking at long term and what I want most is some time with my son. Not staying in the office until 9 everynight, going away on business trips, stressing about departmental sales goals, etc. That was fine before baby, but not now. So I guess there are trade-of's to be made.

Why can't some things be easier?







:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

We are smack in the middle. 60k should be pretty good, but for two things. I am the sole breadwinner and a freelancer, which means that a big cut goes to taxes and Social Security. Thank goodness for deductions. Also we live in an expensive town - beautiful place, very diverse and interesting, but houses average around 300k.

This is more than we've ever made and it allows my DH to stay home with our daughter and work on his writing. But #2 is on the way, so I will have to cut back on my work and DH is looking for at least a part-time job to make up some of the difference. My goal is to not work at all if I can for 3 mos. and then start back slowly. I can't quit entirely due to the clientele I have built up.

DH might also go back to grad school in the next couple of years, so we might be back to the old student finances. That said, we remember that time fondly. I made $900 a month at a bookstore and DH worked at a pizza place while he finished school. This was possible because we were in a real student town (Eugene!!) and our friends were all students.

I think your family and circle of friends make a huge difference. Where we used to live our friends were all in the same situation we were, and that made it easier. Now the people we meet through pre-school, etc. are mostly quite wealthy. They are also nice people, but there is just a different set of assumptions at work.


----------



## ChicanaMama (Jul 20, 2002)

Sunmountain, I am soooo jealous. We pay $560 for a two bedroom second level apartment, with no yard.

I am a full-time student and Dh is a full-time dad, we get food stamps and helathcare, but our co-op takes food stamps and we love each other. It would be nice not to worry about paying the bills, but someday we will have our little plot of land, and all the organic tomatoes we can eat.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We will be making under $22,000 after I quit work (the next 5 months or so). Dh lost his $30,000 yr job (good money in southern Indiana) when his company downsized. They started at the top and worked their way down so dh was in the first batch (13yrs in).

His new job pays much less (30% less) but at least it's a job. He's doing janitorial work at Indiana University and gets a big discount on classes, so there's always that.

Our standard of living isn't too bad. We just refinanced our car, so instead of paying $420/month (OUCH) we're paying $270. Our only debts are house, card and $1300 on the credit card. Otherwise it's just the utilities. We're pretty blessed really. All through the 3 months dh wasn't working, we tithed his severance and God stretched that money to pay the bills like we never dreamed!

Most months we can afford to eat out a couple times and buy the Organic produce. Often I go a few weeks without stepping foot in the regular grocery store!









monpetitfils- in the same situation as you except we are still in our own home. We're on Hoosier Healthwise (Indiana version of Medicaid) for my pg until dh's insurance kicks in and WIC. DH worked a good job for 13 yrs and has a BA in mechanical engineering. Like Dubya said on TV today in Louisville, there's not enough jobs and we've got to do something!


----------



## JavaJerri (Mar 20, 2002)

I still can't vote and it's really bugging my because I wanted to just put my checkmark in and leave, but now I can't. We're in the over 95,000 range and live in an area where this is considered a good amound of money. However, we tend to live the feast or famine mode since my partners income is dependent on sales (loan officer). Also, it was not that long ago that we were close to the other end of the spectrum. We live kind of frugally (is that a word?) Our house payment is $612 dollars per month and it's a city rowhome with a small yard and no garage, driveway,etc. We do now have 2 cars but for a very long time we were a one car family. My kids have the amount of clothes they need but not much more, we eat fairly simply and do not eat out very often. I really am of the less is more mentality. We help others whenever we can and don't want to put ourselves into a situation where we depend on a large income because you never know when it will suddenly become a small income.









Jerri


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

I must just be in a cranky mood. Why does it matter how much everyone makes? You didn't mention why you thought it was a worthwhile poll.

It must be my "outwardly stuff has no bearing on happiness in life so why do we dewll on it" thing getting ruffled.

I'm going to a corner now...


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

I voted $75-85,000. DH just started a new job, so we have dropped a little and are tightening up.... But, it is worth it to have a job he is happy in!!!! whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

life is funny. in 1993 I made 4k. in 1997 my answer would have been 26K. Last year, it was 130k. lost my job, so now it's just fine but not overflowing. But from 1997 to 2002 our income quintupled. ah, the roaring end of the '90s.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Hmmmm. interesting the results. our joint is about 80-85k. living in colorado isnt as bad as the east coast (we lived in CT for a bit), but i feel its relative. definitely the more you make, the more you spend....meaning if we make 85k, should i live in a smaller, not as nice neighborhood just because? or should i buy where we can afford which is nicer? i mean, my husband, like alot of husbands work between 45-65 hrs a week and makes a good living, he could work at 7-11 the same hours and make far less, so we stopped feeling guilty and accept gratefully the $$ he makes and appreciate the job that he has.


----------



## stepkoni (Nov 23, 2002)

So, Lena, since you know everybody else's family income, why don't you share yours now!


----------



## Britt (Nov 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, Lena hasn't been around in about a year--too bad because she was active on the old boards, had a lot of interesting things to say, and I miss her!

Notice this thread was started Dec. 3, 2001. That is some longevity---it's the thread that will not die!


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

We have new income as of August. We make 408 dollars a week in unemployment


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, really sorry to hear that DiaperDiva.







BTDT, just last Easter (gee, thanks a lot- nice time of year to get the boot). Fortunately I was still working, otherwise we'd have been in trouble. Dh never got a cent of unemployment because the company gave him his back pay as 'severance'. Jerks.







We live in an area where there aren't many good jobs anymore.

Dh has a new job now, much better. Less stress, but also less money. Oh well. Hang in there!







It will be better soon!


----------



## lovnmama (Oct 21, 2002)

Dh is self-employed. He earns over 200k, before taxes. After paying taxes, paying for our insurances, (health, home, business, car, life,) and putting away for retirement we have 15% of his income to live on. We pay 100% for everything. Pedatrician visits, dental check-ups, emergency room care, optical care,...it all adds up so quickly.
We'd love to have another baby. My last birth was an emergency cesarean and cost us 14k. It's hard to see how we could afford that again, right now. We need a savings plan just to get pregnant.


----------

